

StatusNet raises $$$ - evanprodromou
http://status.net/2010/08/03/statusnet-raises-new-round-of-investment-led-by-firstmark-capital

======
Cabal
Best of luck to them. I love their software and use it myself (via identi.ca),
but I hope they have bigger plans than selling Twitter to companies if they're
planning on recouping much of that venture funding.

------
fleitz
Hopefully they are spending the money on more than just PR newswires.

